# Assorted Bantam



## kaitbray (May 26, 2015)

My assorted Bantams are 6 to 8 weeks old, I've lost track. I have 6 in all but only 1 pullet is identified, (my Barred Rock). The rest are a toss up. At this point I believe I only have one rooster which is very obvious and he was a very early bloomer, the rest I think are pullets but with such a manly rooster it's hard to see if maybe I just have a late bloomer in the mix. Any guesses on the breeds. I've numbered them and named some.

#1 "Pumpkin"















#2 "Duck" (gray)








#3 no name yet, but has crazy tall legs
(White/brown)















#4 "Dumplin" (white cream color with gray feet)


----------



## kaitbray (May 26, 2015)

Here is a 9 wk old update for pumpkin . Someone suggested black tailed buff old English? Thoughts ?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe. The set of the wings is wrong so it's pretty hard to tell.


----------

